# from Vanuatu with pics



## serpaint (Dec 27, 2009)

just got back to oz, here are some pics from my hols of the locals


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 27, 2009)

god man that turtle was beautiful.

how was the trip dude?


----------



## serpaint (Dec 27, 2009)

was very awesome, 3 weeks over there, saw and did soooo much,
family came for middle week, I arrived on the beach in a helicopter, got married and then left by dug out canoe to our own island for honeymoon for 3rd week

 

 

 only 1842 more photos to go through, and got home xmas eve to 7 very new spotted mac bubs


----------



## 152Boy (Dec 27, 2009)

nice pics and congrates on the marrige and the new hatchies


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah congrats
Jeeze ur game handling that spider, it looks deadly
Nice pic


----------



## jinin (Dec 27, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> Yeah congrats
> Jeeze ur game handling that spider, it looks deadly
> Nice pic



I hate the ones with the big abdomens! they freak me out!
Congrats mate on everything! hope you had a great time!(Looks like you did)


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks amazing. What an incredible wedding ... to arrive by choper and leave by canoe!

Regards,
David


----------



## serpaint (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah moloch, my wife is a doctor and flies in rescue choppers a bit retrieving premmy babies from out west etc, so instead of her arriving in it, she organised for me, my son, her nephew and her niece (in other words all the kids)
to arrive by chopper onto the beach for the wedding to a techno-ish version of the James Bond theme. I'm a lucky lucky guy.


----------



## GetCoiled (Dec 30, 2009)

very nice and HUGE that Candoia!
Congrats for the pics and thanks to share
Cheers
Stef


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 31, 2009)

married in thongs what a way to start a life well done !!!!


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 31, 2009)

borntobnude said:


> married in thongs what a way to start a life well done !!!!


see thats how real AUSSIES get married ...loving the thongs 
congrats to you and your lovely wife ...hope you guys have a great life together ...seems like you got off to a good start


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh how lovely. Would havebeen an amazing wedding. Congrats to you and your wife


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 31, 2009)

yea congrats man best wishes for you both.


----------



## Poggle (Dec 31, 2009)

congrats mate and all the best.. looks like ya had a great time there


----------



## serpaint (Dec 31, 2009)

thankyou for all your well wishes everyone from us both, and yes it was very hard to come home. Can highly recommend that whole area to people, wish we could by land and build a holiday house there. Oh well maybe one day....*sigh*


----------



## dansocks (Jan 1, 2010)

congratulations mate!


----------

